# bent wheels - hate my wheels/run flats



## olegoz (Jan 23, 2008)

Took my car (E93) in to the dealer because of a buffeting sound. I told them right away I thought it was the wheels. They initially came back and said it was buffeting caused by the car "looseing up", I am at 7000 miles, and thats just the way it is. Suffice it to say I was not happy! After a bit of back and forth, they put on another set of wheels and said that resolved the problem - they determined the rear wheel was bent. Now I do drive on the wonderful roads of the northeast (NY/NJ) and can will admit that they leave much to be desired. Yet I am left with the feeling that these wheels (189) are way to fragile - maybe it is just me. I did not want to invest in a new wheel and took it to get it strightened at USA Wheels (maybe should have tried the place in Bath, Pa) which helped a great bit. After I got home I jacked the car up to spin the wheels and and I have to say that they all leave something to be desired. On each and every wheel it looks like the where all a bit off center (out of round) - cant really say how much but noticable with the eye. 

Will probably start looking to replace the wheels/tires(all seasib - non runflats) and could use some recomendation if anyone has any.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

I have an 335i E93 and also drive on the wonderful roads of NYC. I replaced the RFTs with Pirelli P_Zero Nero M&S High Performance All Season Tires when the car was 3 weeks old. The RFTs were unbearable in NYC. I replaced the 189 rims with 196 style rims when I purchased the car. I did it strictly for cosmetic reasons, I like the way they look. I don't know that any 18" rims will stand up to NY/NJ potholes. I have destroyed 3 tires and 1 rim. I destroyed the rim and the tire on Route 46 in New Jersey. IMO there is a real problem with the design of the 3 series suspension. It does not handle poor surfaces well at all.

I am very pleased with the Pirellis.










CA


----------



## Michael Schott (Dec 7, 2007)

The roads around my home town of Detroit are pretty horrible (not NYC horrible) and in 25000 miles I have yet to bend a rim. I don't think the wheels are fragile and this can happen to any car.

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## Saintor (Dec 14, 2002)

Today I experience an almost flat. My car had that buffeting noise for 2 weeks, but air loss is more recent. Here is the reason.


















Thank god, I was at home and installed a winter wheel.

I am thinking selling the 18" and install 17" for summer, too.


----------



## CT (May 20, 2007)

Holy hell. That would take a pretty freakin' big pothole to have caused that...


----------



## Spagolli94 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm considering downsizing to 17"rims and like style 161, 188 and 194. Where is the best place to buy BMW rims? Also, given that 17"rims have higher profile tires, is the overall rolling diameter the same?

Edit: Just ran a calculator and it looks like the rolling diameter of the 17" is a hair smaller. The difference is even bigger when I factor in that I'm used to the slightly larger tires I've been running on my 18" rims. I'm afraid the 17" would result in larger wheel gaps.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

I have bought from Tire Rack wheels and tires and have never been disappointed.


----------



## ceb1 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Bent wheels....*

...have little to do with runflat tires - they *do* have to do with a large wheel, short sidewall and crappy roads. While the sidewalls on runflats are less compliant, going to "normal" tires won't solve your problem.

Dare I say it?

Many people drive in NYC with 19" and even 20" wheels on their cars and they don't bend their wheels - perhaps you need to analyze your driving style as well as going to smaller wheels.

What I would do (after 10 years driving on Boston/NYC and now DC roads with nary a bent wheel - driving on 17 and 18" Audi wheels with low profile tires and a GTI with 18" wheels and runflats) is to downsize to 17" wheels and be careful about where you drive. Learn how to drive over those potholes that you can't avoid - if you have to go over a pothole, do it slowly and don't brake as you go over as that causes novedive and increases the severity of the "hit." Drive very carefully in unknown areas...


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

ceb1 said:


> ...have little to do with runflat tires - they *do* have to do with a large wheel, short sidewall and crappy roads. While the sidewalls on runflats are less compliant, going to "normal" tires won't solve your problem.
> 
> Dare I say it?
> 
> ...


And when it rains if you carefully steer between the rain drops your car will stay dry.:rofl:

The issue is not just the size of the rims. There are enough people discussing "Pothole Explosions" on this forum and others along with my own experience to convince me that the design of the 3 series suspension (particularly the sport suspension) is a major part of the problem. This does not seem to be as big an issue with other cars, including other BMW models.

CA


----------



## BlueC (Jan 13, 2007)

captainaudio said:


> And when it rains if you carefully steer between the rain drops your car will stay dry.:rofl:
> 
> The issue is not just the size of the rims. There are enough people discussing "Pothole Explosions" on this forum and others along with my own experience to convince me that the design of the 3 series suspension (particularly the sport suspension) is a major part of the problem. This does not seem to be as big an issue with other cars, including other BMW models.
> 
> ...


xDrive has it's issues as well. I had my factory head unit replaced earlier this year after hitting a pothole. Somehow the wheels (factory 17x8) managed to avoid being damaged. The suspension seems to absorb little impact at times. I'm sure the RFTs do not help.


----------



## ceb1 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Then perhaps....*



captainaudio said:


> There are enough people discussing "Pothole Explosions" on this forum and others along with my own experience to convince me that the design of the 3 series suspension (particularly the sport suspension) is a major part of the problem. This does not seem to be as big an issue with other cars, including other BMW models.
> 
> CA


...one shouldn't buy a 3 series with sport suspension if you drive on anything but glass smooth roads.

Maybe somebody should let Car&Driver and all the other car review magazines know about this problem so that they can quit giving the 3 series high marks.

Oddly enough, all of the boards I frequent (Audi, MB and VW) all complain that "their" cars are the ones that have the worst problems with potholes. I believe the problem is not with the particular suspension in the 3 series, but a combination of sport suspension along with low profile tires - that affects all sports oriented cars...


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

It is the profile, silly. 17" or greater is very susceptible to being bent (check the inside of your rims - that is where it happens).

The RTF isn't going to hurt your rims. If anything the stiffer sidewall is going to give you more protection before you bend a rim.

Around here, I can't drive 12 months without bending a 17" or bigger wheel. In the spring, the pot holes just spring up like mushrooms, and on a dark rainy night, you just aren't going to see them.

My only protection is good winter wheels, in 16" size (for 325, 328 only). The summer wheels only come out after the freeze thaw cycle is over. The roads here don't stabilize until after tax day (April 15th).

Tire Rack is great. Just make sure you get a decent German forged wheel (Bobert or Rial for example). The cheaper Chinese stuff isn't forged and often has "centering rings" that are just going to make your problems worse in the long run.


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

CT said:


> Holy hell. That would take a pretty freakin' big pothole to have caused that...


I don't know where Michael drives, but "frieakin' big potholes' are all over here


----------



## Michael Schott (Dec 7, 2007)

chaz58 said:


> I don't know where Michael drives, but "frieakin' big potholes' are all over here


Not in comparison to NYC.


----------



## ddsski (Jul 23, 2009)

The stupidity of big dubs exposed.


----------



## ddsski (Jul 23, 2009)

How many race cars do you see running anything less than a say 40 series equivalent?? Anything less than a 50 series, 45 series at most is asking for trouble on the street. Seen it too many times at my tire/wheel repair shop. 90+% of his business is the aforementioned fitments. That's why I stayed away from sport pack on my X5. I drive on dirt roads, I drive in New England, the RFT's are already bricks, why increase the torture. If you can out drive me cause of low profile triesor a "sport pack", time for me to quit. Besides black rubber looks better to me than these ridiculous chrome dubs you see everywhere.


----------



## inktoxicated (Jun 16, 2010)

i got 285 25 20s and 245 30 20 on my 530 with sport suspension. rides hard and is not forgiving at all. number one rule for me is to drive my gf's car if were going out or somehwere i dont know the roads  quality matters to if you get cheap wheels or cheaper tires the odds of bending or cracking are greater. if you want the look of big wheels hoovering under the fenders you gotta take the negatives with it. just becareful snd dont go off roading on low pros.


----------



## rodnig1 (Jun 30, 2009)

how about this?

went in to get 2 new rear tires on my 06 330i and was told that all 4 of my wheels are bent... 2 of them are really bad! i do not have the sport suspension, and only got about 10K miles out of the 17" continental run flats... not very happy!!!

i live in upstate NY, where we are the 4th highest tax paying county in the USA, and have the worst friggen roads!!!!

http://www.stargazette.com/article/...roperty-taxes-4th-highest-in-U-S-report-finds

10K on a 60K tire is nuts... and i drive it very gently, seriously!


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

rodnig1 said:


> how about this?
> 
> went in to get 2 new rear tires on my 06 330i and was told that all 4 of my wheels are bent... 2 of them are really bad! i do not have the sport suspension, and only got about 10K miles out of the 17" continental run flats... not very happy!!!
> 
> ...


I have the sport package with 18s on an 07 E93. I replaced the RFTs when the car was a few weeks old because they were totally unbearable in NYC. I have had to replace 5 tires and 1 rim due to pothole damage. I had the car in for service yesterday and asked them to inspect the inside of the rims/tires for damage. I was told that the tires were fine but 3 of the 4 rims were bent. I picked up the car at 3PM from BMW Manhattan and drove out to Long Island. On the way back on the Grand Central Parkway we hit a pothole and the car felt like it was going to break in half. Now I am very concerned that one of the tires is damaged in an area that I can't see and I am going to have to take the car somewhere where it can be put on a lift to inspect the tires.

The car is a weekend car and is driven very conservatively. This is purely and simply a poorly engineered suspension and in my opinion it is not a safe car. IMO this huge rim ultra low profile tire fad is beyond idiotic.

CA


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

ddsski said:


> *How many race cars do you see running anything less than a say 40 series equivalent??* .


F1 Tires:










ALMS tire:



Daytona Prototype:










BMW Wheel:


----------



## inktoxicated (Jun 16, 2010)

well low profile tires with big wheels looks awesome and corner good but they are super prone to damage. i have 25 seires sidewalls on my 20s because i am dropped low and they need to be that small to fit. if i hit one pot hole there toast. i hardly drive the car if i dont have to. i love it and it looks sexy but its a pain in the balls. its not necisarilly the wheel tire combo thats the issue its the horrible road quaity we deal with. i understand roads fall apart after daily wear and tear, but jeses some roads are just pathetic and the state should be sued for all the damage done to peoples cars/trucks. a few months ago i was hauling my 18 wheeler into long island, i was on the cross bronx expressway and theres this huge dip pole hole teared up spot between exit 5 and 4 . it doesnt matter what lane ur in you going to hit this thing. blew the front axle right out nearly jacknifed into the wall. I could have died and taken a few others with me. My company had a law suit with nyc dot. these roads are always bad and never seem to get any better. theres some places i simply wont drive in. no matter what. then again these some really great roads smooth as glass and you never have issues. suspension and meta/aluminum wheels can only take so much abuse before they give.


----------



## inktoxicated (Jun 16, 2010)

uggg thats one ugly wheel bend. i think id start crying if that happened


----------



## innovativeit (Sep 30, 2007)

captainaudio said:


> BMW Wheel:


CA, I'm curious as to which model of BMW is running 215/35 x 18 tires? I've leased or owned a couple of E93s and three E90s with sport packages and they all came with 225/40 x 18 (front) wheels. According to my calculations, the 215/35 tire provides 75 mm of sidewall height versus the 90 mm of sidewall height of the 225/40 tire. I'm guessing that less sidewall height results in transferring more force to the wheel?

BTW I enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## Uptowngurl (Oct 5, 2010)

I agree that RTF isn't going to hurt your rims.


----------



## khestee (Oct 8, 2010)

I think inktoxicated hit it on the head. Low profiles look and handle great...but you pay a price in ride and damaged rims.


----------



## kmorgan_260 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have a 2007 335i that I bought with 50K miles and it turned out that 2 of the style 159 spider spoke 17 inch wheels on it were bent. One was also cracked on the inside edge. They are not bad enough to see just looking at them but you can feel the vibration and when placed on the trie balancing machine they can tell. I bought a couple of used ones from ebay and at least one of those is bent also. These wheels seem sturdy and weigh 26 pounds but I wonder if they are suseptible to bending.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

Last week I had a set of Koni FSDs installed. They improved the ride quality by a huge margin but the car feels as responsive and as planted as ever.

This is the suspension that BMW should have installed at the factory.

CA


----------

